# How to break a screw loose....



## SGaither (Nov 17, 2013)

That's been cerakoated?  Have a Timney trigger on a rifle I had cerakoated and recently began experiencing an extremely stiff safety when switching from "go mode" to "no go mode". I got home today and removed the stock with hopes of removing the trigger group however it is apparent that the guy who did the cerakoate didn't remove the trigger and now the screw holding it to the breech may be permanently secure. 

So, anyone have an a fo' sho' answer to how I can remove this cerakoated screw without boogering it up?


----------



## Supercracker (Nov 17, 2013)

Not sure if this will work with Cerakote as I've never worked with it, but this is my trick for stuck screws on antique guns. 

I grind the tip of a soldering iron to be a tight fit in the screw slot and then set it up in the screw plugged in to heat up the screw. I do it to get the threads to suck oil in as they cool. Perhaps you can use that trick to heat the screw up enough to break the bond with the coating.


----------



## jglenn (Nov 18, 2013)

might not work on Cerakote as it's heated to cure.. Seen it stand over 500 degrees

IF you can get the right screw head for an impact screwdriver that might do it.. Most likely the screw head is only sealed with the Cerakote and  not the threads.


if you can't find an impact screwdriver try using a plain gunsmiths screwdriver that fits the slot perfectly . hold it tightly on the screwhead and give it a good wack with a small hammer


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Nov 19, 2013)

> get the right screw head for an impact screwdriver



Those little impact guns will flat fool you as to what they can unloosen... get the correct bit that fits really well ...


----------



## SGaither (Nov 19, 2013)

I will stopping by the Ace on my way home in hopes of picking up an impact screwdriver/loosener. Always wanted one and can now justify its place in my tool box. 

I also plan in emailing or calling cerakote to see what the recommend.  

Thanks


----------



## SGaither (Nov 19, 2013)

Talked to Timney about the stiff safety and the nice guy in their tech department explained to me how to adjust it. As soon as I got home I tried it and to no avail. 
So, I took my gunsmith screw driver and tapped it softly a few time and turned slowly on the trigger assembly screw. As luck would have it, it came out without damage. The detent ball on the three levels of the safety was stiff so what's a guy to do? I went into the garage and sprayed a little kroil on the backside of the detent ball. After a few minutes of sitting still I worked the safety back and forth. It is now as smooth as it was the day I took it out of the package. I think the detent ball spring was a little dry and maybe dirty.
I won't be back in the woods with it until Thanksgiving weekend so maybe the kroil smell will be gone by then.
Thanks all for your recommendations.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 19, 2013)

There are enough loose screws around here with out looking for more. Kroil is useful.


----------



## wareagle700 (Nov 20, 2013)

While you have the trigger out. Flush it out with a little lighter fluid and then hit it with some compressed air.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 20, 2013)

If you haven't told your wife yet it's not too late to get the impact screwdriver. 
Are we talking about the one you hit with a hammer?  We have one at work we use, works well.


----------



## SGaither (Nov 21, 2013)

I made a trip to Home Depot yesterday for something completely unrelated and looked for and impact screwdriver, the one you hit with a hammer, and couldn't find one. I asked an associate and she had never heard of such tool, go figure. This gives me all the opportunity I need to justify a trip to Social Circle Ace. Not only will I browse the archery and gun departments but I will make my way up to the BGE section and dream of the day I bring one of the shiny green domes home.


----------



## SkintRider (Nov 23, 2013)

Try NAPA or Carquest. I used to sell them. Not sure of all the name brands now, but K-D tool company sold them to us. Harbor freight part item#37530 and Autozone Part Number: IMD5. Both are less than $10.00. Home depot  Model # 648002 just under $12.00.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 24, 2013)

Before impact drill drivers we used speed handles with a bit holder. Setup the parts so you can put your weight on the speed handle. Grip so upper part of the speed handle runs along outside of your forearm. Reach through the bend and grip so the handle turns with your wrist. As you twist the handle you will have a good feel of the screw if it is turning and are less prone to mess up the head.

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-16-in-speeder-wrench-3-8-in-drive/p-00944271000P


----------

